
Ask HN: Any front-end/UX roles that DON'T require React? - NetOpWibby
I am aware that React is the resident darling of web industry but boy is it frustrating applying for roles where you tick all the boxes save for &quot;2 years experience with React&quot; or a similar stipulation. I still apply for these roles, of course, but when the interviews go well I end up getting passed over for someone who does have extensive React experience.<p>At this point I feel it&#x27;s too late for me to try and gain that experience because I&#x27;ll still be lacking, compared to my peers.<p>I wonder, is anyone else here in the same situation? My experience with SPA frameworks is Mithril and Svelte but no one&#x27;s asking for that quite yet.
======
sophiebits
I managed the React team at Facebook. Neither Facebook nor my current (React-
based) company require any prior React knowledge for frontend candidates, nor
is it a significant factor when evaluating people.

If you’ve been successful with the tools you used in the past, we know you can
learn whatever tools we use. I know not everyone hires like this, but in my
experience it’s not rare either.

------
codegeek
There are plenty of roles which don't require React. In fact, this is the
problem with the web dev industry at the moment. Everyone is looking for React
or Vue or whatever developers. Have companies stopped looking for Developers
who have solid grip of Javascript who can pick up any framework ? I would hope
No. I personally use VueJS and love it but if I am hiring for a front end
role, I would like to first understand if you can write Javascript. I don't
care which framework or library.

~~~
tcbasche
I think though with any framework, there is a base amount of knowledge of the
best practices, how things work etc. that just being able to write JS wouldn't
really help you with

~~~
NetOpWibby
Yes, exactly.

------
acemarke
FWIW, if you've worked with Mithril, I would think it would be fairly easy to
start picking up React.

I have a list of suggested resources for learning React here:

[https://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2017/12/blogged-answers-
le...](https://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2017/12/blogged-answers-learn-react/)

------
thepaulstella
Any company that requires a programmer to have X years with a framework(!) and
will not hire you otherwise is a company not worth working for. If you have an
impressive portfolio of experience, language or framework shouldn’t
particularly matter if you can show that you can ramp your skills to their
requirements.

